# MooseFS



## perennate (Jan 24, 2014)

I started playing around with MooseFS, it's a pretty nice and easy to set-up distributed filesystem. Unlike a few other such filesystems, it works (mostly -- maybe some problem with free space calculation) fine on virtual machines (just needs directory to store files).

Compared with Tahoe-LAFS, MooseFS doesn't do any encryption or erasure coding, but it does support full file attributes (something really annoying Tahoe-LAFS) and block redundancy.

It is also very very straightforward to install. You can have it set up in twenty minutes, probably less (see their "Step by Step Tutorial").

Download link: http://www.moosefs.org/download.html

(By the way, you probably need to block off port 9420 with iptables from everything but your chunkservers. And maybe restrict 9425 too.)

Edit: you'll need FUSE to mount the filesystem of course, but only on the client.


----------



## concerto49 (Jan 24, 2014)

How's the performance?


----------

